# snob record store has problems anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The thing is whit these pesky snob record shop here is they a ran by run by $%&"$ and the service is terrible they treat you like crap basically.I order an arcana box-set for 5 or 6 month now at a record store in montreal iis this a ******* joke, how long dose this take for a darn cd to cross the sea.

How come importation in records store so bad plain sh**( sorry for my language).Than the story go im trying to be a good Customer be nice, i ask the guys if he has some dead can dance i dont have
so he start to do moaning sound whit is mouth and said no we dont have some, than i ask him for the godflesh ticket of upcomming show in montreal, he respond rudely no we dont have it.

I left the store i was so mad, what this guy problem, im a Customer i left a deposit for the box-set 42$
and he shoot me crap trough attitude, what a rat...

The thing is whit this store one of these dude is a nice dude the other a ****(i call a fruit by his name)
The owner is cool the co owner is not.

He seem irritated i was in his store, i can'T beleive it.After all the cash i spent in my teenage years there , what an ***(i called a fruit by is name).

*What the purpose of this post , well have you suffer the same discrimination by records sellers*, based of your social status or something, plato mont-royal district is notorious for snobism like this, crap i hate this neighborhood.

:tiphat:

His it normal for a shop to choose there Customer, do i want to return there again i wont my money back the deposit, and screw em, do i deserve to be treated like this, im a Customer he earn his money trought me and he dare in a subtil way insult me whit is attitude.

:devil::devil:

Im speachless absolutely beyong words, how come people like this work whit the public , scumbags


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Buy online. You will avoid all this.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry, deprofundis, the last time I was in a record shop was in the Czech Republic. The owner was less than enthusiastic about serving me, but that might have been because I speak no Czech. 

The last time I was in a British record shop? I can't remember. Nearly 10 years ago, I think. There aren't any to go to around here. If I didn't shop online I wouldn't buy any discs. I'm jealous of your crap record store with its co-owner with the crap attitude - I want to have a local classical record store to moan about.

Seriously - Presto Classical is excellent, a top class service. Those that can bear its tax avoidance shenanigans get a good service from Amazon, I'm told.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Sorry, deprofundis, the last time I was in a record shop was in the Czech Republic. The owner was less than enthusiastic about serving me, but that might have been because I speak no Czech.


Maybe the OP's record store woes are related to communication difficulties as well.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> *well have you suffer the same discrimination by records sellers*,


It's been awhile since I have darkened the door of a record shop, but I hear you. I think generally record shop clerks try to be helpful, but there are are always a few bad apples who see themselves as "wage slaves" and have no social life outside of the shop. Don't stress over this, and don't let someone else's behaviour to negatively influence your own. I swear the only joy some of those jokers get is by making customers angry or miserable. DON'T LET THEM.


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

If I worked in a shop this would be so me:






* warning: some swearing on this High Fidelity clip


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I only had one experience of "Inverted Snobbery" many years ago. I asked a guy behind the desk where the classical section was. he replied that they " Didn't stock it as it was just all pretentious 'sh' to him." I wont tell you my reply as I would get banned from TC but apart from that one occasion Its all been good times.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

There are a wider selection online therefore shop there,it is easy to do kind of no need to travel to get things as well.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Sorry, deprofundis, the last time I was in a record shop was *in the Czech Republic. The owner was less than enthusiastic about serving me*, but that might have been because I speak no Czech.
> *
> The last time I was in a British record shop? I can't remember.* Nearly 10 years ago, I think. There aren't any to go to around here. *If I didn't shop online I wouldn't buy any discs*. *I'm jealous of your crap record store with its co-owner with the crap attitude -* I want to have a local classical record store to moan about.
> 
> Seriously - Presto Classical is excellent, a top class service. Those that can bear its tax avoidance shenanigans get a good service from Amazon, I'm told.


And in Italy, they'd take a riposo for a good part of the afternoon.

Do visit Gramex in London. Lots of near-new CDs at more than fair prices, and sold by friendly, intelligent folk. Crap 'tude I can do without. Cheers, TV! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Chipomarc said:


> If I worked in a shop this would be so me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could probably push a button or two, also.

Why, just today, a Jamaican contest phone scammer told me to, "F_ _ _ off."


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I haven't set foot in a record shop in years and have no desire to — they're all gone, anyway. I love shopping on-line.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Last year (or was it two years ago?) I went into a local cd shop. I was excited because a store that sells music in a small town in this decade!? Awesome!

Well... it was terrible. They were stocked with bargain bin 80s and 90s pop that was way overpriced. I can't imagine there is market for this. My only conclusion is that the cd store must be a front for laundering money!


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

I went into a well known store in Dublin (90's I suspect) to replace a damaged disc. So I asked the moron behind the counter if he had the disc to which he treated me to a lecture on alternative versions. When he concluded his diatribe I again asked him if he had the disc in question to which he replied 'Not sure but I can check for you'.
At this point with steam coming out of my ears I retorted, 'Don't trouble yourself, Amazon have it in stock', upon which I left the store.
Needless to say the store is now closed, I wonder why ?.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

An update for Gramex in London. Same address, but they're using the downstairs now, versus the previous ground level and downstairs. Books now occupy the ground level. :tiphat:

http://www.gramex.co.uk/


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> An update for Gramex in London. Same address, but they're using the downstairs now


Well, I do occasionally find myself in the environs of Waterloo station en route to meet my daughter in sarf London. I will try to look in next time I visit. Thanks very much for the info, Vaneyes.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> An update for Gramex in London. Same address, but they're using the downstairs now, versus the previous ground level and downstairs. Books now occupy the ground level. :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.gramex.co.uk/


I like their motto: "It might not be good, but it's rare!"

If I find myself south of the river I might take a look.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> An update for Gramex in London. Same address, but they're using the downstairs now, versus the previous ground level and downstairs. Books now occupy the ground level. :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.gramex.co.uk/


The bookshop upstairs is worth a visit.

Have picked up good value books on Sondheim and... just guessing but Vaneyes would like the following cult book. Bought new for less than a fifth of the lowest price below. If I'd known they had a dozen copies!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/St-Andrews-How-Play-Course/dp/061511220X


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Chipomarc said:


> If I worked in a shop this would be so me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha. This was exactly what I was thinking about while reading the OP.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> The bookshop upstairs is worth a visit.
> 
> Have picked up good value books on Sondheim and... just guessing but Vaneyes would like the following cult book. Bought new for less than a fifth of the lowest price below. If I'd known they had a dozen copies!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/St-Andrews-How-Play-Course/dp/061511220X


How to play TOC? With a flask of single malt, laddie. :tiphat:


----------

